# Wago EthernetStarterkit 750-881 Applikationsproblem



## tomrey (19 August 2012)

Hi all,
bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit dem Starterkit habe ich ein Problem:

Zunächst hat alles bestens funktioniert, bis ich zum ersten Mal per Codesys die Beispielapplikation 1 neu aufgespielt habe (Lt. Schnellstartanleitung).
Danach baut sich die Applikation im bowser nur noch gaaanz langsam auf, die bedienbaren Felder blinken nicht mehr und der Umschaltbutton auf die Applikation 2 (Windmühle) ist überhaupt nicht mehr da.
Wenn ich die Applikation 2 lade, hat die Windmühle nur 2 Flügel und reagiert auch nur super langsam.

Mein Verdacht: bei Auslieferung ist eine andere Applikation installiert als mitgeliefert/downloadbar, was aber das Zeitverhalten nicht erklärt.

In codesys läuft die Applikation/visu online einwandfrei

Das Web-Based-Management läuft im browser einwandfrei.

Wer hat das gleiche schon erlebt/gelöst?
Wer hat die originale .pro mit der Kombi aus App1 und 2?

Gruß
tomrey


----------



## MSB (19 August 2012)

Eins vorweg, ich hab keine Ahnung was beim Starterkit an Applikationen dabei ist, aber dein Problem ist mir bekannt.

Probier mal das:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/47587-Wago-750-841-WebVisu-sehr-langsamm?p=348911#post348911

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (19 August 2012)

danke, den thread hab ich schon gesehen aber mir fehlen die ursprünglichen settings vom Auslieferungszustand des Starterkits. Die Beispielapps 1+2 bringen ihre settings doch in den .pro's mit...?
hab eigentlich keine Lust als Anfänger schon mit trial+error zu hantieren.
vielleicht liest wago ja hier mit...


----------



## MSB (19 August 2012)

tomrey schrieb:


> danke, den thread hab ich schon gesehen aber mir fehlen die ursprünglichen settings vom Auslieferungszustand des Starterkits. Die Beispielapps 1+2 bringen ihre settings doch in den .pro's mit...?
> hab eigentlich keine Lust als Anfänger schon mit trial+error zu hantieren.
> vielleicht liest wago ja hier mit...



Das mag wohl so sein, aber, gerade bei "neuen" Systemen ist Trial and Error ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor vom Job, 
und noch wichtiger vom Lernprozess, woraus irgendwann dann mal sowas wie "Erfahrung" entsteht.

Und ja, der Wago Support liest hier (grundsätzlich) mit, wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß wie häufig bzw. regelmäßig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (20 August 2012)

hab die zeiten sowohl auf 35 und 100ms gesetzt, keine Änderung!


----------



## tomrey (20 August 2012)

so, bin der Lösung näher gekommen:
habe per FTP die Originaldateien in /PLC zurückgespielt und siehe es geht wieder.
also erzeugt codesys offensichtlich auf Basis der Wago .pro's anderen code als im starterkit mitgeliefert.
wie krieg ich nun raus, worin der Unterschied besteht?
die wago schnellstartanleitung starterkit schweigt sich dazu aus und zur Windmühle (app2) steht gar nichts drin...?


----------



## gravieren (20 August 2012)

Hi

Das Beispiel scheint keiner zu kennen.

Stelle doch mal den Code hier zur Verfügung.

Gruß Karl


----------



## tomrey (20 August 2012)

Hier die Links zu den Wago FUP's:
http://www.wago.de/media/02_products/Starterkit_Application1_FUP.zip
http://www.wago.de/media/02_products/Starterkit_Application2_FUP.zip

und hier die Originaldateien vom Starterkit (FTP):
Anhang anzeigen PLC.zip


Nachtrag:
hier die Dateien (FTP) nach der Installation von Applikation 1 per codesys:
Anhang anzeigen PLC-1.zip


hier die Dateien (FTP) nach der Installation von Applikation 2 per codesys:
Anhang anzeigen PLC-2.zip


hier der screenshot von der Originalapplikation, die auch vom Web Based Management (letzter Menüpunkt) aufgerufen werden kann:


Wenn ich die Applikation 1 (oder 2) von Wago via codesys installiere fehlen Umschaltbutton Windmühle/Windmill und die Uhr. Außerdem kommt dann das Zeitverhalten, wo ein Tastendruck auf die Output-LED ca. 1min. Reaktionszeit hat.

Außerdem kann per codesys ja nur immer 1 Applikation geladen werden und in der Originalversion stehén ja beide Visu-Seiten zur Verfügung.

Schaun wir mal ob damit jemand was anfangen kann.
Dank im Voraus!
Gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (22 August 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

ja Du hast Recht, die beiden Applikationen haben wir getrennt zur Verfügung gestellt.

Hintergrund ist der, dass die Applikationen für den Anfänger leicht verständlich sein sollen. Daher bieten wir die Applikation 1 und auch die Applikation 2 getrennt voneinander in mehreren Programmiersprachen an; da ist sicherlich für jeden etwas dabei.

Dass es so langsam ist, können wir uns gerade nicht erklären. Kann es sein, dass die Applikation eventuell gar nicht läuft, weil Du sie nicht gestartet hast? Sonst würde uns noch einfallen, dass Du evtl. eine veraltete CoDeSys-Version nutzt, was wir aber zunächst ausschließen, da Du ja sicherlich die aus dem Starterkit nutzt, oder?

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## MSB (22 August 2012)

Hat jetzt zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber ich habe einfach mal deine beiden Applikationen auf meinem Test-881 getestet,
und ich konnte bezüglich der Visu-Geschwindigkeit keinerlei Auffälligkeiten feststellen.

Mein heißer Tip wäre im Moment auch eine veraltete Codesys-Version ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (22 August 2012)

Hi, danke für die Antworten!
Ich nutze natürlich die Codesys/wago io pro, die mit dem Starterkit ausgeliefert wurde.
Ist die Version 2.3.9.28, Build May 25 2011.
Nochmal: Wenn ich per FTP die Originaldateien in /PLC zurückgespiele (=Auslieferungszustand) geht alles wieder ganz normal.
Also erzeugt codesys offensichtlich auf Basis der Wago .pro's anderen code als im starterkit mitgeliefert.
Solange ich die Visu der App1+2 online in Codesys bediene oder die Taster am Starterkit betätige, geht auch alles schnell. Nur Firefox/IE wollen nicht....?
@Wago: Kann ich bitte die mitgelieferte App als .pro haben? Dann könnte ich damit vergleichen, ob in /PLC die gleichen Dateien erzeugt werden wie im Auslieferungszustand und das Zeitverhalten.
Gruß
tomrey


----------



## MSB (22 August 2012)

2.3.9.28 ist schon mal definitiv nicht aktuell ... aktuell sollte imho 2.3.9.35 sein.

Selbst wenn du die Originalapplikation erhältst muss du diese übersetzen, und hast somit je nach Compilerversion mehr oder weniger unterschiedlichen Code.
An den tatsächlichen Code kommst du aber ohnehin nicht, also könntest du höchstens Dateigrößen vergleichen.

P.S. Zu deinen WAC Error, der kommt bei mir mit deinen Applikationen auch einmalig, nach OK wird dann aber die angelegte Konfig problemlos übernommen, also ist das nur unschön, aber kein Problem ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tomrey (22 August 2012)

Der Wac-error kommt immer wieder wenn ich z.B. die Adressen berechnen lassen will.
Es sind nicht "meine" sondern die Original-Starterkit-Applikationen und solange ich die nichtmal fehlerfrei managen kann trau ich mich erst recht nicht an was Eigenes denn ich muß ja immer davon ausgehen, dass *ich* was falschmache.
Schaun wir mal, was die Kollegen von Wago sagen...
Gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (24 August 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

wir konnten das genannte Verhalten bei uns nachvollziehen und auch  abstellen. Es lag an den Einstellungen innerhalb des Projektes. Ab  sofort stehen die aktualisierten Projekte auf der Homepage zum Download  zur Verfügung (siehe hier unter Applikationen).

Zudem haben wir das Kombinationsprojekt aus Applikation 1 und Applikation 2 wunschgemäß ebenfalls hier auf unserer Homepage zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wir wünschen weiterhin viel Spaß bei den ersten Schritten mit unserem Starterkit!

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## gravieren (24 August 2012)

Hi


Danke an das Wago-Team.


Gruß Karl


----------



## tomrey (24 August 2012)

Danke ebenso! Als Neuling, der "FUPen" möchte wäre ich natürlich für das Kombi-Bootprojekt als FUP dankbar geht das oder kann codesys von ST nach FUP übersetzen?
Gruß+Schönes WE
tomrey


----------



## tomrey (24 August 2012)

Hallo Wago, leider habe ich mich zu früh gefreut, denn das Zeitverhaltensproblem ist bei mir nicht gelöst s.o.
WAC-error ist weg, Applikation 2 hat die Uhr (1 nicht?) und die Kombi geht auch.
Aber bei allen 3en habe ich diese Zeitverhaltensproblem im browser (Die online-Visu innerhalb codesys läuft ganz normal). Die Uhr springt ca. alle 15 sec weiter, die screen-LED blinken nicht und die Windmühle hüpft nur ab und zu ein Stück weiter.
Wie bereits vorher gesagt: Mit den Originaldateien per FTP in /PLC geht alles wieder ganz normal. Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## WAGO (19 September 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

trotz aller Anstrengungen können wir Dein Problem als solches nicht nachvollziehen. Wir nutzen hier auch "nur" die CoDeSys und keine anderen "Spezialwerkzeuge".

Tritt der Fehler auch auf, wenn Du selbst ein kleines Programm mit einer Visualisierung erzeugst?

Wir können Dir sonst nur noch die telefonische Hilfe anbieten. Vielleicht finden wir gemeinsam im direkten Dialog etwas heraus.


----------



## tomrey (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Wago,
danke, das Problem ist erledigt!
Ich weiss zwar nicht, was genau jetzt anders ist aber das Zeitverhalten ist ok.
Mein Verdacht, ich hatte zwar die neuen Apps auf die Steuerung geladen aber womöglich nicht als boot-Projekt und beim Neustart wurde dann immer wieder nur die alte Version gestartet..
Danke nochmal!
Gruß
tomrey


----------

